# Nymeria and the house stark



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 16161

Nymeria is a week pregnant today. I'm a huge game of thrones fan so all babies will be named after house stark hence the post title  
She will unfortunately have to be moved from her cage to a nesting cage next week as she has decided today that her nest will be on the top corner shelf and not in one of the five nesting boxes she was provided lol. Definitely not safe for little wiggly eepers. 
She'll be moved next week so she can settle in and get things situated before her litter comes along. We're looking forward to little pink eepers  
We didn't think we'd ever have this opportunity but I'm glad we do as it'll be a good lesson for my son. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If she's only a week along, are you certain she's pregnant? It's hard to tell that early. In any event, best of luck!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

She is definitely pregnant. She is Already showing a little and the hair around the nipples is coming out. There are subtle signs even this early that can help identify pregnant females.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Eh one of my ladies I was certain was preggers as the hair around her nipples fell out and she got this big belly but it never happened, not sure what was up with her nipples but her belly just got fat from all the extras I was giving her because I thought she was pregnant. Best of luck though.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Nipples are not a sole indication. All three of my females have extremely visible nipples and they have never been mothers.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm quite experienced in pregnant females as I used to breed rats. She is following the typical pattern for pregnancy. She is gaining weight steadily and was a female who never nested before now. Her attitude has started to change to that of a pregnant female as well. She and the father were housed together for a half day so it's pretty much a given when adding all that up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

HelloClarice said:


> Eh one of my ladies I was certain was preggers as the hair around her nipples fell out and she got this big belly but it never happened, not sure what was up with her nipples but her belly just got fat from all the extras I was giving her because I thought she was pregnant. Best of luck though.


She is getting no extras. Her diet was already healthy as was she. I don't believe a perfectly healthy pregnant female with a healthy diet needs a ton of extras. She gets protein rich foods daily without adding extras to her diet  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Korra said:


> Nipples are not a sole indication. All three of my females have extremely visible nipples and they have never been mothers.


Nipples aren't the only indication if you'll read the post.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

mistymornings18 said:


> She is definitely pregnant. She is Already showing a little and the hair around the nipples is coming out. There are subtle signs even this early that can help identify pregnant females.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All you mentioned here was that was of value was nipples. I am not stupid. Showing around one week isn't hugely reliable as the fetuses are the size of rice grains(give or take) at this point. It could be fluctuations in weight so early on. 
But good luck. Apparently you know everything and have brought many rats into this world, so you can handle it well.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Also, it just seemed weird that you were saying DEFINITELY pregnant when you probably weren't tracking the heat cycles and should would have had to been on heat at that moment when she was in with the male for half a day(which if it was during the day, she may not have even been receptive). That is why I said that. 
Nipples are not an indication of pregnancy alone. That is ALL I was saying. I have rescued many females that seemed pregnant for a whole week, nest building, seeming to gain weight, only to never have babies. 
We were just giving our opinions just like you happily and readily give yours on here.
Best of luck!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Korra said:


> Also, it just seemed weird that you were saying DEFINITELY pregnant when you probably weren't tracking the heat cycles and should would have had to been on heat at that moment when she was in with the male for half a day(which if it was during the day, she may not have even been receptive). That is why I said that.
> Nipples are not an indication of pregnancy alone. That is ALL I was saying. I have rescued many females that seemed pregnant for a whole week, nest building, seeming to gain weight, only to never have babies.
> We were just giving our opinions just like you happily and readily give yours on here.
> Best of luck!


Wow chill out!!! I'm 99.9 percent sure because of her... Nipples and appearance is changing. I didn't make this post for attitude from people sheesh. All I did was say that I wasn't going by nipples alone. You're the one bring hateful. 
Some people on here go beyond giving their opinions which is why a lot of people I know get turned off by this site. To many rude members who act like they're the only ones who know anything about rats. Not necessarily talking about you but I am finding you to be rude which there is no need to be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Ditto about seeming rude when there is no need to be. 
But like I said, good luck


----------

